# New Photography Site



## ryandunnewold (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I recently began a site to help bring traffic to others sites. At the beginning of this year I started a site at www.thephotographyhomepage.com. It is an advertising site for photographers. I also want it to be that people look to for inspiration and a place to find others people work. I based it off of milliondollarhomepage.com yet this is aimed directly at photographers. There is a 1000x1000 pixel block in which you can purchase advertising space at just $4 per 1000 pixels. Please check it out and if you are interested please email me at rdpixelproject@gmail.com. This should be a very useful tool for photographers that want to gain recognition and hopefully earn you some more money and gain you more customers.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## ryandunnewold (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh and please email me if you have any questions at rdpixelproject@gmail.com


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 8, 2008)

looks like you already have some good names on it...Ill check it out when i have some cash to spend


----------



## ryandunnewold (Feb 8, 2008)

Good deal, I appreciate you checking it out.


----------



## shorty6049 (Feb 8, 2008)

man... i always wanted to do something like this (like milliondollarhomepage) but never knew how to start... hope you enjoy all the money you'll probably make off it


----------



## mstephens (Feb 8, 2008)

good job!!! once i get a little more cash flow expect to hear from me!!!


----------



## ryandunnewold (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the support, and for checking it out, its always helpful to get feedback.


----------



## ryandunnewold (Feb 10, 2008)

I just made a huge update to my site. I added a whole reviews section for a bunch of major cameras and lenses. Please check it out and give me any feedback you have to offer.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------

